# DS-4510 Hard to Start Cold



## fins2thright

Hey does anybody else own a DS-4510 that doesn't want to start cold? I hold the glow plug for over a minute but the thing doesn't even put out white smoke when I crank it. I have gotten really frustrated with it lately as my unheated garage has gotten down to 30F at night and the tractor wouldn't start at all this morning until I messed around with it for 20 minutes.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome! If it isn't even giving off smoke, then you have something wrong no doubt. You need to check the obvious like fuel and air filters, whether the glow plugs are functioning and you might think about getting a block heater for this!


----------



## fins2thright

Hey thanks for the welcome. Yeah, it doesn't smoke until it is actually ready to start. I got it to start this morning using a trick I read on a web site. I held the key in the start position with the clutch out for thirty seconds, then hit it again with the clutch in. That made it belch black smoke and start right up. Of course this was after two minutes of burning the glow plugs and about three other start attempts. I am just wondering if anyone has a similar issue with a 4510 or if I should call my dealer (31 hours on the machine)


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

If you only have 31 hours, you have warranty then, and I'd be getting that checked out. You shouldn't have to use any tricks. It should be firing right up. Even when it's around 20 degrees on my machine, I don't even have to hit the heater until it gets around 0 degrees. Hope you get it resolved before the snow hits.


----------



## rsmith335

We have a Case back hoe and a Yanmar trac hoe, both start great in cold weather 0 plus, just needs a battery in good shape. DON"T use either, BAD BAD!


----------

